

Apple and Cisco Partner to Deliver Fast Lane for iOS Enterprise Users - davidbarker
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2015/08/31Apple-and-Cisco-Partner-to-Deliver-Fast-Lane-for-iOS-Enterprise-Users.html

======
mtgx
Fast lane? Really?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
It doesn't sound like this is actually a net neutrality thing, just a really
poor choice of words.

